# Licking and Chewing Feet



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our Lab used to lick his feet repeatedly, but not to the point of skin damage. Apparently it was due to a food allergy, because a change to grain-free kibble, and then to raw food, stopped the licking, as well as repeated ear infections, entirely. Perhaps Odin is allergic to something, too, but it sounds like another diet change isn't an option for you. Best wishes as you work with him to solve this.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor Odin and poor you! My first guess would be pain or allergies, although it is interesting that it seems to be just the one foot if it is allergies. I've read that focussing on just one paw when there is nothing there causing pain or discomfort indicates psychological causes, although I don't know how valid that is.

Have you tried interesting indoor games to overcome possible boredom? A few rounds of Hunt the Treat settles mine nearly as well as a walk - I started just putting tiny treats in very obvious places - now the more challenging the hunt the more they like it! The Ottosson toys are fun and can use a lot of brain energy; playing Hide and Seek; training tricks; wait outside the door while you hide a favourite toy, then play tug when it is found - all games that you can play while convalescing! And they all come under the may-help-won't-harm heading, while you are investigating other possible causes.


----------



## Simsek (May 5, 2012)

FJM - I have a puzzle toy with 3 levels of challenge that we'd done with his kibble (obviously, we can't do 'special treats' because he'll get sick), and we do play "find Yucky Ducky" with his favorite stuffed animal pretty much every day where he stays in one room, someone hides the duck elsewhere, and when he's released he uses his nose to find it again. For obvious reasons, he's not very food-motivated and when he's depressed about the boot he won't eat OR play the puxxle game for food. 

I home-school my oldest two, so he always has company and someone to play with, too. He's really almost never alone, so I don't think he's lonely at least!

Thanks for the ideas- they're good ones, too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Look around his toenails. Is there any brownish gunk at the base of the nails? Is the skin wet and red and puffy? It could be a yeast infection. 
Poor guy. 
I have 4 dogs (different breeds) but they all seem to have one issue or another! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm with Shamrockmommy. Ask your vet if it can be a yeast infection. As yeast feeds on sugar, the only thing is to take all the sugary food out of the diet. Potatoes, several fruits, etc. Dogs have no need for sugar anyway. It helped with my mini.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural Here is a sugar free, grain free food. I put my itchy girl on it a few weeks ago. So far she is still itchy... I think I have her well and then she starts again. I wish I could be more helpful. There's lot of info on the web about itchy dogs as well. When I first rescued Stella she was so itchy it was sad to look at her. I put her on a fish kibble and she got well, stayed that way for a year before she started again. I had not changed her food... I then tried Orijen Red and she was itch free for about a week and it started again, so now trying the Calf. Nat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Whole website about it here Dog Paw Licking and what you can do about it - there may be something helpful you have not yet tried. I'm not too sure about the "leader of the pack" advice - I can think of many reasons why a dog might snarl. pee on the carpet, or ignore its owner's commands that have nothing to do with it believing itself to be in charge, and everything to do with previous treatment and lack of training! - but the general principle of doing everything possible to reduce stress sounds sensible enough.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Hope your fur baby is feeling better soon. I have a friend who has a spoo and when she was a baby, went thru diarrhea for months on end, nothing worked. She finally put her on probiotics, and kept her on them for some time. She was able to eat kibble and keep it down and it didn't make her sick. She weaned her off of them after several months and said it was a night and day difference. With the feet licking, when were going thru itchy skin with Lexi when she was younger, I was told that food with chicken in it could be the cause of allergies. We went grain free.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Carley's Mom, I put Misha on the same food on January 14th. So far not too much difference, maybe slightly less tear stains but could be because her face was just shaved. She is very itchy but the vet insists it is because of her vasculitis from her rabies vaccine. 

I have heard it takes up to two months to see a difference in allergies on a new food.


----------

